# Mahindra 5570 2 wheel with fel



## Tllc60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tractor is a 2018 with 625 hours. I am only operator and use it to cut and rake hay, never for baling. A hyd line burst, fluid was very low when I saw the problem, serviced with appropriate fluid and now the clutch seems to be out. It would not pull in hi range, put it in low and drive it home, less than a mile. It will not engage at all now. Is there an adjustment for clutch or possibly some other problem? I have contacted several dealers and received information that was not legit.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Tllc60, welcome to the forum.

It does sound like the clutch is out, but I would try to adjust the clutch linkage to check results. Push the clutch pedal down with your hand till you feel the throwout bearing engage the clutch fingers. That movement is called "free play" and should be about 1". If not, adjust the clutch linkage till free play is about 1"


----------



## Tllc60 (Aug 16, 2013)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Tllc60, welcome to the forum.
> 
> It does sound like the clutch is out, but I would try to adjust the clutch linkage to check results. Push the clutch pedal down with your hand till you feel the throwout bearing engage the clutch fingers. That movement is called "free play" and should be about 1". If not, adjust the clutch linkage till free play is about 1"


This what I would have did in my other tractors but this one has no adjustable linkage. I talked with several dealership maintenance techs and they said same until I sent them pictures of all the linkage. It is not threaded. Not sure what to do at this point. Any suggestions would be good.


----------

